# are shiitake stems toxic



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

normally i feed my isopods organic white button mushrooms but they were all out this week so i got organic shiitake mushrooms and i was just wondering if i could feed the stems to the bugs or should i stick to just the caps


----------



## Spinidle (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not know the answer to your question unfortunately, but I am curious as to why you think the stems might be toxic and not the caps.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Shiitake stems are definitely not toxic to the bugs. I actually have inoculated a springtail culture with a large amount of shiitake mushroom substrate and they devour it all like mad. This has also given me a nice self sustaining culture.

Can't comment about using them then on frogs but there aren't any major compounds in shiitake that I would be concerned about.


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

excellent. The only reason I ask is being a chef, one of the first things that we learn is things that are bitter to the palate are OCCASIONALLY bad for the stomach. So i just wanted to make sure before i accidentally killed them off


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Interesting enough, one of the things I was warned about when I began growing shiitake was to never eat them raw. Apparently a small percentage of people have a rather serious reaction to the lentinan in the mushroom. Fortunately it is heat labile so it will degrade upon cooking. Poses no threat to the bugs.

http://www.the-dermatologist.com/content/what-caused-linear-erythematous-reaction

Shiitake Dermatitis - North American Mycological Association


----------

